# Propeller Shaft Stripes



## TomGoat (Mar 20, 2008)

I showed my wife's '69 GTO at the GTOAA-POCI Co-Vention in Dayton last month. They gigged me for "no propeller shaft stripes". I read on another forum where if you read block #18 on your original build sheet there was a letter code there for these. I checked mine and there's "JA" in block 18 on my original build sheet. Where do I find out what the letters "JA" are??? I know it has to do with the color of stripes that are to be painted on the drive shaft. But just how wide are these stripes to be and exactly where do they go??? How far from the end of the drive shaft do they go??? Thanks Guys Tom:seeya:


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Colors and codes are in the factory service manual. 
Look in the index for propeller or prop shaft.

As far as width and spacing, the stripes usually look like they were originally about 1" wide.
I can't remember the exact spacing but if you Google drive shaft stripe spacing, I know you'll find some good reference material.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had anyone crawl under my car at a show before to look at the driveshaft.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rukee said:


> I've never had anyone crawl under my car at a show before to look at the driveshaft.


I have.

Judging at the GTOAA Nationals took a 5 person team over 45 minutes and included one person examining all those details underneath the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never been to a national show.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rukee said:


> I've never been to a national show.


That's another thing to add to your bucket list!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jmt455 said:


> That's another thing to add to your bucket list!


Yeah, maybe. My car is nice, but it's not concourse.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You don't need a Concours level car to go to Nationals!

Most cars are in the "Popular Vote" classes, which are not judged.
That judging team I mentioned earlier was for Concours/Restored class. 
It's nothing like that in Popular Vote.

It's always a great show and there are tech sessions, drag racing, model car contests, swap meet, car corral, etc.

The 2014 GTOAA National convention will be held in Pittsburgh:
http://greaterpghgto.com/


----------

